# Does anyone know a mitten that has wrist guard built in with a zipper



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of a mitten that has both wrist guards built in as well as a zipper in the front that you can take your hand out while the mitten is still on? I've seen both options before but never together


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Deftones882 said:


> Does anyone know of a mitten that has both wrist guards built in as well as a zipper in the front that you can take your hand out while the mitten is still on? I've seen both options before but never together


I have the Dakine Nova mits which have wrist guards but not zippers. If you find any let me know because that would be perfect.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the silly question but why do you need a zipper???
What does that do???


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> Sorry for the silly question but why do you need a zipper???
> What does that do???


So you can change a song or do anything with out taking off your mitten.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

StrattonRider said:


> So you can change a song or do anything with out taking off your mitten.


sorry to be stupid but I don't get it...
You unzip to expose the fingertips or something. I may have to goggle this to see this...

Like this but in a mitten???


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

slyder said:


> sorry to be stupid but I don't get it...
> You unzip to expose the fingertips or something. I may have to goggle this to see this...
> 
> Like this but in a mitten???


yeah!! it is hard to fiddle around with things when you don't have separate finger likes gloves.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

StrattonRider said:


> yeah!! it is hard to fiddle around with things when you don't have separate finger likes gloves.


Maybe you should stop fiddling with yourself  Perhaps you could by a larger mitt with zipper and buy a separate wrist guard to fit into it.


----------



## Deftones882 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just like the picture but in a mitten. Plus wrist guard in it. I can find one at all I can't believe no one has made this yet


----------

